# zfs-9999 can't boot any longer because of libgcc_s.so.1

## drescherjm

It seems in the last 2 weeks or so my openzfs systems here at work that have zfs on / will no longer boot because zfs-9999 somehow depends on libgcc_s.so.1 (although it does not appear to show up in ldd)

similar to this thread: https://github.com/kernelOfTruth/ZFS-for-SystemRescueCD/issues/1

I am using genkenel-next.

During boot I get "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" printed 2 times then I see Aborted and then the prompt about not finding the root block device. 

On the first system this happened to I solved this by manually expanding the initramfs putting libgcc_s.so.1 to /lib folder and recreating the initramfs. 

Is there an easy way to keep genkernel-next and have it do this for me?

----------

## krinn

While the list might still be long, you can ask revdep-rebuild to help finding packages using that lib, and with that list, finding ones you need to boot should be easy.

revdep-rebuild -L libgcc_s.so.1

From a dry run on mine, seeing llvm, i would put my bets on it.

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks, I will try to take a look tomorrow. I did not have time today.

----------

## drescherjm

The problem has been reported to zfsonlinux and closed as a packaging issue. Which I believe that means that genkernel / genkernel-next would need to be altered to add this dependency.

https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/4976

https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/4749

----------

## redog

mkdir -p /usr/src/initramfs/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3

cp -a /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libgcc_s.so.1  /usr/src/initramfs/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/

In /etc/genkernel.conf Set

[code]INITRAMFS_OVERLAY="/usr/src/initramfs"[/code]

genkernel --zfs initramfs

----------

## drescherjm

Thanks. I see this could be helpful in the future (provided I remember this thread!). I have since patched genkernel-next.

----------

## Hu

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> I see this could be helpful in the future (provided I remember this thread!).

 Set a bookmark so you can find this thread again easily?

----------

